# HTTP-GET// -->Eine URL aufrufen, aber nicht dahin navigie



## erik.rostock (23. Aug 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne eine URL aufrufen, aber sonst nichts damit machen, sprich: irgendwann auf der JSP-Seite wird eien HTTP-GET anfrage gesendet, sonst nichts. Wie relisiere ich dass?
erik


----------



## AlArenal (23. Aug 2007)

Schon die Forum-Suche bemüht?


----------



## Guest (23. Aug 2007)

danke, javadoc reicht aus


----------

